# REPARATION D'UN POWERBOOK DUO 270 C ACHEVEE



## itimik (18 Février 2003)

COMPTE RENDU DE LA REPARATION IN EXTREMIS 
D'UN APPLE MACINTOSH POWERBOOK DUO 270c
LE PREMIER PLUS PETIT ORDINATEUR PORTABLE COULEUR DU MONDE MACINTOSH

Résumé : j'ai dû démonter le disque interne pour pouvoir rebooter le duo. ensuite j'ai pu accéder à ce disque (en esclave ?) et le réparer. A un moment j'ai cru avoir flingué le Duo, mais j'ai attendu et c'est reparti et maintenant il marche.




Symptôme : 
Au démarrage, le Duo se met en veille entre le moment où apparaît le menu du Finder et celui où apparaît le disque dur. La batterie est morte, l'horloge aussi... le disque a déjà morflé par le passé et il se peut qu'un défragmenteur incompatible l'ait désorganisé... Je ne me souviens plus vraiment des circonstances, mais il venait d'être raccordé à Internet... Alors c'était peut-être un virus, en fin de compte... ou un choc sur le disque...
Avant cela, il y avait eu des problèmes de clavier (répétition ou absence de touche).

Grâce à un MiniDock SCSI j'ai voulu booter sur un disque dur où heureusement un système Duo était sauvegardé. Le problème persistait et il a fallu démonter le disque dur interne pour démarrer en externe. 

J'ai eu le malheur de passer un coup de l'utilitaire HFS fourni sur le système du Duo par-dessus la réparation TechTools. Aaargh...



Erreurs rencontrées : 

- Problème de Bitmap, blocs erronés du disque dur. Des problèmes standard, mais l'accès au disque du Duo le plantait direct. Je n'avais pas de câble pour me servir du Duo comme d'un disque externe, mais seulement le câble pour booter le duo d'un disque externe.

- Boot SCSI impossible : Sad Mac sur écran noir. M'aura permis de me souvenir qu'il faut allumer le SCSI avant de démarrer.

- Problème SCSI : sigle SCSI et chiffre 2, mobile sur fond grisé. Souvenir émouvant pour lequel je n'ai aucune explication, mais le problème d'allocation SCSI du disque dur était récurrent chez ce Duo. par la suite le problème a dû se régler, probablement tout seul.

- Problème inquiétant :

 J'ai cru, alors que je touchais au but, et à force de boots et de reboots plus ou moins irréguliers (oups, je n'ai reconnecté aucun clavier ni aucune souris) (tiens, ça ne redémarre pas, il faut débrancher) (aaaah... mais pourquoi le problème recommence ? à cause du clavier ?!?...) j'ai donc cru avoir fusillé la carte mère ou l'alimentation. Il y a eu un siffflement inquiétant, et l'écran a commencé à pleurer... des petits carrés noirs et blancs qui descendaient, en s'estompant... puis un "zipp" et plus rien... 

   J'ai cru avoir assisté à la mort de mon Powerbook (à dix ans, c'est plutôt moche) car plus rien ne voulait fonctionner que ce sifflement et la diode verte de veille, dès que je branchais l'alimentation... J'ai tout démonté fébrilement pour vérifier qu'une résistance ou un composant n'était pas grillé... mais rien...

Et, comme quoi il ne faut pas perdre espoir, le temps que les condensateurs se déchargent, le Powerbook fonctionnait à nouveau, y compris le disque dur... La robustesse du Macintosh était encore une fois éprouvée...

Mais n'était-ce pas un évènement magique ?  Le disque était intact, même s'il ne contenait que le système, mais au premier reboot de la renaissance du Duo j'ai trouvé sept icônes de mon disque dur sur le bureau... j'ai pu les éjecter sauf un... et ça marchait au prochain reboot... je suppose qu'après avoir été flingué complètement, la renaissance a commencé et a testé les 7 numéros SCSI et a trouvé le bon... ce qui a réparé le duo...
Comme le 7 est un chiffre magique, je ne sais pas si j'ai finalement réparé ce Duo tout seul... il était peut-être livré avec un bon Génie... à moins que sa conception ne soit géniale tout simplement.


- Problème de mémoire : Moment d'inquiétude au bruit pessimiste de Disinfectant quand il fut mis à la corbeille...

- Problème de numéro de série : non, je n'avais plus le numéro de série de TechTools 2.1.1 !

- Problème de clavier : je suis sûr qu'il y avait un problème de clavier... j'avais résolu le problème, tout marchait... mais en rebranchant le clavier le problème se posait à nouveau... ce qui était incompréhensible (à moins d'une corruption de la mémoire du clavier ??)

Que penser maintenant ?
- Il a peut-être été prétentieux d'installer Internet Explorer sur un Duo 270c. Le problème a sans douté été un virus assez difficile à gérer pour un Duo.

- Il ne faut pas remplir le disque, sinon les clusters vont à nouveau poser problème (ou bien la table des fichiers, allez savoir...).

- Je me demande si ce clavier est en bon état... il fonctionne, les touches sont un peu grippées, mais les deux transparents imprimés sont un peu corrodés... enfin le nettoyage a dû lui faire du bien. Il va être un peu dur à utiliser...

- Je suis bien content, j'ai réparé mon Duo qui est passé de réparateur en réparateur (enfin... ce n'est pas sûr...) et il marche du tonnerre. Je n'ai pas remis Internet Explorer ni Outlook. Maintenant mon père va sans doute le reprendre mais je ne sais pas s'il tiendra le choc... comme c'est un des premiers ordinateurs portables en couleur, c'est une pièce de collection et je ne vais pas le repeindre comme les japonais, car le gris foncé, c'est super et ça fait ressortir les couleurs de la pomme.

-  il est plus petit que le ibook ou que le Titanium 12 pouces... et bien plus épais ! mais il est plus petit... l'écran aussi est petit, je ne m'en souvenais plus...  le Ti15 c'est autre chose...

- Cependant l'affichage par liste et le lissage des polices sont excellents. 

- Fury of the Furries tourne encore très bien.

- Si j'arrive à convaincre ma mère de s'en servir comme Minitel, ça fera une part de marché en plus pour Apple... mais je ne sais pas si le modem Minitel fonctionne encore... on dirait que non...


Bon, maintenant, à part changer le bloc d'alimentation d'un LC 630 (tout simple, ni ppc, ni tv, ni DOS...), j'attends de m'attaquer à un Macintosh Classic qui est en rade à la fac. Mais il faut que j'obtienne ma Maîtrise d'abord...


----------



## Luc G (18 Février 2003)

Bravo !


----------



## PowerBookophile (19 Février 2003)

Bravo Bis. Je n'ai pas nécessairement compris toutes les manipualtions, mais, j'ai moi-même un Duo (280c) que j'adore, et sa petite taille me le rend encore plus charmant que mon iBook. Donc, toutes mes félicitations pour avoir sauvé un des Mac qui à mon avis a un concept génial.


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alexitimik:</font><hr /> *
- Si j'arrive à convaincre ma mère de s'en servir comme Minitel, ça fera une part de marché en plus pour Apple... mais je ne sais pas si le modem Minitel fonctionne encore... on dirait que non...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as un port série sur lequel tu peux brancher un modem 33 ou 56. Ce ne coûte pas grand chose surtout en occase.


----------



## itimik (22 Mars 2003)

j'ai un boîtier minitel mais la resoudure du petit fil a été une des parties les plus ardues


----------



## yamnaka (19 Juin 2013)

moi ayant un power book duo 270c qui ne démarre pas , je vous ai lu et j'en déduit que ...

je doit le démonter car le mien après l'avoir allumer j'i écran gris et rien d'autres 

qu'est ce que je fais ?


----------



## Invité (19 Juin 2013)

yamnaka a dit:


> moi ayant un power book duo 270c qui ne démarre pas , je vous ai lu et j'en déduit que ...
> 
> je doit le démonter car le mien après l'avoir allumer j'i écran gris et rien d'autres
> 
> qu'est ce que je fais ?



Déjà, essayer de booter sur une disquette système (si c'est possible sur ce modèle. Mon 230 n'a qu'un lecteur de D7 qui se connecte sur un mini-dock)

Au fait, RESPECT pour un déterrage de 10 ans !


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2013)

itimik a dit:


> Au démarrage, le Duo se met en veille entre le moment où apparaît le menu du Finder et celui où apparaît le disque dur.



Ce symptôme là, si jamais quelqu'un d'autre l'avait, je l'ai eu sur mon Duo230, et j'en ai trouvé la cause : le connecteur qui met en veille le Mac à la fermeture de l'écran (situé juste sous le crochet de fermeture de l'écran, et actionné par celui-ci lorsqu'on referme la machine), le contact reste même lorsque l'écran est ouvert, ce qui fait que le Mac, croyant son couvercle fermé se met en veille. Il m'a suffi de le débrancher de la carte mère pour que le problème disparaisse.


----------

